# What MA should I learn



## whimp1 (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm 45 years old, 5'6 and weigh 155 lbs. Zero martial arts training / zero fighting experience. I'm looking to attain some self defense skills / greater confidence dealing with a-holes. There is a Krav school and kung-fu school near me but not sure which is better suited A) for my size / weight B) which one will give me the most skills in the shortest period of time. Any advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 26, 2017)

Go to both, and see which one you like more.
Do either of them have websites?


----------



## whimp1 (Nov 26, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Go to both, and see which one you like more.
> Do either of them have websites?


Yes they do. I live in Waterloo Ontario and had a quick visit to both. Perhaps I should try free class. Leaning more towards the KM as it seems geared more towards the pure self defence then KF.


----------



## Paul_D (Nov 26, 2017)

whimp1 said:


> I'm looking to attain some self defense skills / greater confidence dealing with a-holes.


Dealing with a-holes by learning how to beat them in a fight is like learning to cross the road by waiting until you get hit by a car and then doing a stuntman role over the bonnet.  You don't ofcourse do that, your road safety is about learning the skills to cross the road in such a way that you reduce as much as possible the chances of being hit by the car.

Same with SD, whilst physical skills are necessary they are not the largest slice of the cake.  The majority of SD skills of soft skills (i.e. Non physical). For example, I don't deal with "eye contact challengers" by waiting until a fight starts and then hoping my fighting skills are superior.  I deal with eye contact challenges when they first look at me, so they realise I am not the victim they think i am (I'm small too, 165cm) that way move on and look for someone who displays the victim body language they are looking for, thus reducing the prospect of it developing to the stage where I have to fight.

Martial arts classes will give you the hard (physical) skills, but won't give you the soft skills that make up SD.  I would suggest getting Dead or Alive: The Definitive Self Protection Handbook, by Geoff Thompson, which will help you with the soft skills that Martial Arts classes won't cover.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 26, 2017)

whimp1 said:


> I'm 45 years old, 5'6 and weigh 155 lbs. Zero martial arts training / zero fighting experience. I'm looking to attain some self defense skills / greater confidence dealing with a-holes. There is a Krav school and kung-fu school near me but not sure which is better suited A) for my size / weight B) which one will give me the most skills in the shortest period of time. Any advice would be great. Thanks.


Well if you use any martial arts on people because they're simply "a-holes" then you'll simply find yourself arrested very quickly. 

As for the question neither...there's no fast track program in anything you want to get good you need to actually work hard


----------



## whimp1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> Dealing with a-holes by learning how to beat them in a fight is like learning to cross the road by waiting until you get hit by a car and then doing a stuntman role over the bonnet.  You don't ofcourse do that, your road safety is about learning the skills to cross the road in such a way that you reduce as much as possible the chances of being hit by the car.
> 
> Same with SD, whilst physical skills are necessary they are not the largest slice of the cake.  The majority of SD skills of soft skills (i.e. Non physical). For example, I don't deal with "eye contact challengers" by waiting until a fight starts and then hoping my fighting skills are superior.  I deal with eye contact challenges when they first look at me, so they realise I am not the victim they think i am (I'm small too, 165cm) that way move on and look for someone who displays the victim body language they are looking for, thus reducing the prospect of it developing to the stage where I have to fight.
> 
> Martial arts classes will give you the hard (physical) skills, but won't give you the soft skills that make up SD.  I would suggest getting Dead or Alive: The Definitive Self Protection Handbook, by Geoff Thompson, which will help you with the soft skills that Martial Arts classes won't cover.



Sorry if i gave the wrong impression -by no means and I looking to be able to go out and beat up anyone. The problem I have is that if someone does lay into me, I've zero idea on how to defend myself physically or otherwise.


----------



## Paul_D (Nov 26, 2017)

whimp1 said:


> Sorry if i gave the wrong impression -by no means and I looking to be able to go out and beat up anyone. The problem I have is that if someone does lay into me, I've zero idea on how to defend myself physically or otherwise.


You didn't give that impression don't worry.  

I am just trying to point out that people take MA classes thinking they are learning SD, they are not, as most MA classes don't cover the soft skills that make up the majority of SD.


----------



## whimp1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> You didn't give that impression don't worry.
> 
> I am just trying to point out that people take MA classes thinking they are learning SD, they are not, as most MA classes don't cover the soft skills that make up the majority of SD.


I will look for that book at the library. Thanks!


----------



## drop bear (Nov 26, 2017)

whimp1 said:


> I will look for that book at the library. Thanks!



Then look at how many fights geoff Thomson got in to. Hardly an advocate for non violent approach.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Nov 26, 2017)

GO both see which one you like it dont matter if your age 45 155 pound and 5'6 it will work or take american kenpo karate too it will work im 5'5 145 pound and gona  be 40 i have taken kenpo karate shotokan


----------



## Kenposcholar (Nov 26, 2017)

Ask around for the reputation of both and determine credibility. Afterwards, I suggest stopping by both studios to see how they teach and interact. You'll want an environment, teacher, and class that fits your personality more than anything. If you don't enjoy training, you won't stay long enough to gain the benefits of either system.


----------



## Buka (Nov 27, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Whimp1.

Just go train, bro. Visit the schools, several times each is best, pick the one you think you would enjoy the most. And then go have some fun.

Keep us posted.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 27, 2017)

whimp1 said:


> Sorry if i gave the wrong impression -by no means and I looking to be able to go out and beat up anyone. The problem I have is that if someone does lay into me, I've zero idea on how to defend myself physically or otherwise.



Adding to the welcome to MT.  You have been given some good answers already.

But I am curious, why at 45 do you now think you may have someone lay into you?  Has it happened?  You must have learned some soft skills so far in your life.  Are they no longer working with those you encounter?


----------



## WaterGal (Nov 27, 2017)

Krav Maga, as I understand it, was originally designed to teach to soldiers in basic training, so if your main goal is "learn self-defense quickly", then I'd lean towards that.  That being said, every school and teacher is different. Some teachers are jerks with big egos, others are great people who cultivate a supportive environment. Some teachers claim credentials they don't really have, or don't hold their students to any real standard, while others work their butts off to make their program as good as it can possibly be. So go visit both.


----------



## kravmaga1 (Dec 7, 2017)

I suggest you krav maga.Krav maga has a brief history. Imi Lichtenfeld Sde-Or was the founder of the Krav Maga method. Krav maga is a military defense system and fighting system which anyone can learn. Martial arts usually have traditional and historical roots with an aspect of spirituality thrown in. That is the reason I recommend you krav maga is best for you.


----------

